# Chinese Orchestra Composed Solely of Members of High Society



## ChinaMusic (Feb 28, 2013)

Have you heard of anything like this before? The Three Highs Philharmonic Orchestra -- San Gao, in Chinese -- is composed of 97 musicians and a 141-member chorus, all of whom are high-ranking members of China's Communist Party, intelligentsia, or military. Check out the full story at ChinaFile.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Kind of a big performing music club for well connected Chinese folks? Seems incongruous that their declared mission is "popularizing classical music among young people" when they're so exclusive.

One of my former students just got the job as timpanist in the Wuhan Philharmonic. He leaves in 2 weeks (I think). I'm hoping he can give me some insight into the Chinese orchestra world.


----------

